# Onkyo Reveiver won't power on



## tjrowetn (Feb 10, 2014)

I have an Onkyo HT-R391 (this is the receiver in the HT-S3500 bundle) that will not power on at all. It will not even go into stand by. I purchased this thinking that the problem might be a fuse, but the internal fuse seems to be fine. When I open it up and I put a meter on it, I am getting 120V coming in. After it goes through the initial board, with the "trans in" unplugged I get 120V (I'm assuming "trans in" means transformer so I will refer it to a transformer, but I might be wrong). When I plug the transformer harness into the "trans in" port and I lose the voltage. I measuse through the back of the harness on the "trans in" port and I measure it on the posts on tops that harness leads to on top of the transformer and I get nothing. This might be normal. I don't know. That's as far as I've gotten. Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated. 

THANKS!!


----------



## mr_sparkelo (Dec 5, 2007)

By what means did you purchase this receiver?
From which site was this "a bundle?"
Your words describing, "I purchased this thinking that the problem might be a fuse," leads me to think you might otherwise assume there is another possibility of a problem.
I am all for helping you out, but there is also the real possibility that you got a piece of .


----------



## tjrowetn (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah I gave like $10 for it. I was hoping for an easy fix. I plug it in and it doesn't anything when I push the power button.


----------

